# Getting started



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I want to get into crow hunting, I see them all the time goose and duck hunting and when im working( i work on a farm) and i really want to start shooting them cuz they really bother me.


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

Im not saying im am an expert but here is the things i use crow hunting.
1 shot gun-12 gage(duh)
2 camo (must have)
3 call ,not manditory but you will wish you had one in the feild
4 decoys ,I personaly dont owne decoys i use crows i have shot
5 time,you must understand there habbits and where and when they are and plan around that. A good recorce would be crow busters .com good luck and let me know how you did :beer:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

blhunter
we should give it a try one of these weekends


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, I have been out doing coyote/crow hunting. I don't have any white camo so I stick out pretty good, but there are alot of yote tracks and crows out and about.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah up there theres alot of snow and were i am during the week you would stick out if you had white on everything is black never seen a coyote up there seen one by brandon on the way up tho


----------

